# 1994 sentra limited edition



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

well let me start by saying im new and i just joined not to long ago. i drive a 1994 sentra with a ga16de 5 speed with an obx header, obx test pipe, obx cai and obx muffler. i was goning to start posting mainly on my car but something happened and now all plans have come to a violent stop. i was planning on showing my car to everyone on this site but as of today the car is.....well toast. seems the cars and telephone post dont mix. in my opion the car isnt bad could of been worst and gonna see if it can be fixed. im gonna try to post some pics of it. also it did have a drift body kit.....i know a bodykit. already been picked on enough for it. anyways ill see if i can get some pics.
























also sorry the pics are so big


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I too have a '94 LE but mine is an auto with 91K miles on it. I put some B13 SE-R wheels on it and it's a maroon color. I just drive it in the winter as my "beater" car though...:fluffy:

Btw, who painted your car?


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

i did.... you could probly tell huh


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

well heres the damage


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

looks like you'll be needing a new hood, bumper reinforcement, grill, and body kit facia.
about 4 hours work if you have any skills and can do it yourself.

i've seen much worse. Also, if your insurance claims = totaled remember the ins. company is writing it off cause it would take more than 75% of the car's worth to get it fixed. just tell them you wanna keep it.

happy repairing man.


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

i was never turned into the insurance so they dont know and ill have it fixed before to long just gotta figure what bumper to get---factory,sunny,r33?


----------



## gimlet (Nov 21, 2007)

Might want to rub out the license plate numbers in the pics if you don't want the insurance co to know. I don't know if any of them search the web, but I know Mitsubishi did it on the EVOs to void people's warranties. Doesn't hurt to be safe.


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

well car is fixed...to a point. all i need is a grille and bumper fillers.also gonna take the rest of the kit off and turn it back to stock. then put a lip on the front with sunny side skirts.


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is how the car looks now..just need to fix rust and repaint thats it and forever will look stock


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

get a tsuru grill on ebay.

is that a studie in the background of that 2nd pic in the first post?


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

nah i believe its a 66 lincoln continental
may get whole tsuru setup


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

good . the tsuru setup looks wicked. its the most attractive thing on a b13. i'm all about the go, and not the show, but if i had a b13, i would do the tsuru front end asap.


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

yea thats why i got rid of the show and putting in some gooo


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

colten1911 said:


> yea thats why i got rid of the show and putting in some gooo


whatcha gonna put in for go?


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

well to start out im gonna put on a t24 turbo.bore the pistons .20 or 30 over. and along with other turbo supporting componets


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

colten1911 said:


> well to start out im gonna put on a t24 turbo.bore the pistons .20 or 30 over. and along with other turbo supporting componets


you going with the TSI turbo kit? you can order it from them with an upgraded turbo up to a T28RS. though the T25BB would be good enough.


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

nah i already have an intercoooler, bov, manifold 100% custom made:thumbup: and a turbo...need to get piping oil lines and such still..and gotta save for an ecu


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

ahh nice. got pics of the manifold? is it tubular? and which ECU are you going with?


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

nah dont have pics..can tell ya its made from a stock manifold, that a buddy of mine made for his ga then blew up and gave it to me lol...and as for an ecu i know jwt is really good a bit pricy for me, and i know of calum, but hes hard to get ahold of. so ill mostly likely opt for jwt, but till then all i got is a jdm fmu lol


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

well, the good news is that NIStune is working on a daughterboard for the b13 GA ecu. im going with the TSI kit, and the injector control unit offers as a good substitute to a standalone.


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

that is some great news


----------



## colten1911 (Dec 11, 2008)

here is how my sentra looks new,,also just put on a sr20 throttle body before i took these pics


----------

